# New certified CPC and ICD-10 certified looking for experience



## Dparchen123 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello,
I am a recent graduate from Roxbury Institute for Medical Management with a certificate in Medical Coding and Billing.
Fell in love with ICD-9 and CPT in a first class and passed my CPC exam on March 6th and also have my ICD-proficiency certificate from the AAPC.  All I need is just an opportunity to show that I am good and can master my skills in no time. Who needs an eager to learn, eager to succeed new coder? You won't regret it.
Denise


----------



## kwylie (May 18, 2015)

Listing your location (State) will get you more replies.


----------



## Darren M. (May 22, 2015)

*Resume*

Send me your resume

darren.mitzkavetch@va.gov


----------

